# John Deere 2755 Hydraulic Pump



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Started baling second cutting when I noticed hydraulic oil dripping below the pump. Seems like breakdowns occur at the worst possible time. Grabbed the Kubota to finish baling. I'm pretty good with a wrench just trying to get an idea what I might get myself into. Anyone have experience changing out hydraulic pumps? Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC hyd pump on JD 20-55 series utility tractor is removed out the top. Hyd pump seal can be replaced by disassembling hyd pump. It's highly possible leak is a cracked plastic line that goes from front of tractor at pump back to trans shift cover


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Before you change out the pump check for simple things first. I had a 2555 years ago. From memory, I want to say there were some plastic, low pressure drip tubes running between the bottom of the pump and maybe the cooler? Anyway, could be something simple like that has come loose or developed a crack to check first.

I know from firsthand experience on checking simple stuff first. On my 2955 there is a plate on the bottom of the transmission housing that I thought was leaking. So I drained all of the oil, took the plate off and replaced the gasket. Only to realize afterwards that the problem was actually coming from a small hole in a hydro line running the length of the tractor and I just hadn't realized the oil was dripping down from it. I felt pretty dumb, but hey, one new gasket was replaced and should last quite a while!

Hope it's a simple fix. I've never had the actual pump out before so I can't help with that.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Did not see Jim's reply before mine. The line he is talking about is what was leaking on my 2555. Simple fix if it is. Maybe as simple as trimming the cracked end of the line off some and pushing it back up on the fitting.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. It turned out to be a rigid hose that chafed. It was close enough to the hydraulic pump that over the 30 years of use caused a small hole. Replaced the rigid hose and rubber hose that it connect to.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

weatherman said:


> Thanks for the tips. It turned out to be a rigid hose that chafed. It was close enough to the hydraulic pump that over the 30 years of use caused a small hole. Replaced the rigid hose and rubber hose that it connect to.


I know exactly the hose you are talking about.....been there and done that.

Regards, Mike


----------

